#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-15
<epileg> alexm: ping
<alexm> epileg: pong
<epileg> alexm: que tal amb bash script?
<epileg> alexm: perdó, volia dir que si domines gaire el bash scripting
<alexm> no gens, jo sóc més de perl
<epileg> alexm: val, merci
<alexm> quan faig scripts pel shell procuro que siguin compatibles amb el sh posix
<alexm> d'aquesta manera no em donen problemes als diversos servidors que no són linux
<epileg> aha
<epileg> i domines el sh posix?
<epileg> mira, et faig la pregunta i ja està
<alexm> endavant :)
<epileg> és prou simple. és possible modificar una variable dins d'un «do..done», i que aquesta sigui accessible fora d'ell?
<alexm> entenc que sí, les variables són globals
<alexm> el que no pots és canviar variables fora de l'script
<epileg> no no, això no és el problema
<epileg> com ho he d fer?
<alexm> no sé si acabo d'entendre el que demanes
<alexm> per exemple
<alexm> foo=123; for x in 1 2 3; do foo=456; done
<alexm> foo al final val 456
<epileg> si?!
<epileg> vols dir?
<alexm> és clar, als scripts no hi ha context
<epileg> pera que ho provo
<alexm> i si n'hi ha és només dins de les funcions
<epileg> ara si que no entenc res.......
<epileg> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-16
<khristian_> bondia people!
<khristian_> :O
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> llestos per la reunió?
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<papapep> :)
<josepgallart> hola papapep
<papapep> nanit
<rafael_carreras> va, comencem
<rafael_carreras> #####################################
<rafael_carreras> benvinguts a la reunió dels ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> avui havíem de parlar de com va anar la festa
<rafael_carreras> i quines coses es poden millorar
<rafael_carreras> apart del meu cap (em vaig deixar els CD)
<josepgallart> jejeje
<josepgallart> una cosa que va falta es una xerrada sobre UBUNTU
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: bona pensada
<rafael_carreras> també m'agradaria alguna sobre Debian o Fedora
<rafael_carreras> però clar, una d'ubuntu és bastant lògic
<papapep> (fedora, fedora, fedora...XD)
<rafael_carreras> per a les Borges Blanques n'hem de tenir una d'ubuntu, com a mínim
<rafael_carreras> papapep: adjudicada :-)
<papapep> us va faltar "il dottore", ja veig
<papapep> no, no!
<papapep> llei RC no!
<papapep> XD
<rafael_carreras> clar, il dottore piratta tampoc hi va poder ser :)
<papapep> sacte
<papapep> teníem un "assumpte" de partit inevitable...
<papapep> tots dos volíem venir a Granollers
<rafael_carreras> ho sé
<rafael_carreras> com veieu la graella? era variada, no?
<papapep> si no recordo malament, estava prou bé
<alexm> a mi em va sobrar temps per la sessió plenària i això que l'alcalde va posar cullerada (que ja va estar bé)
<papapep> XDD
<papapep> com no...
<alexm> potser es podria fer un mix d'intro + presentació d'ubuntu
<alexm> però aleshores cal començar puntualíssims
<rafael_carreras> alexm: però no sabem quant s'enrotllaran els polítics...
<alexm> cert
<josepgallart> a la propera festa molt meinys :)
<alexm> també és cert que la introducció hauria de ser optativa
<papapep> josepgallart, exacte :)
<alexm> hi ha gent que ja ho coneix i s'avorririen si és plenària
<papapep> cert
<papapep> per altra banda, si hi ha gent novella i vol seguir la sessió que es pugui fer en paral·lel, també és fotut
<alexm> potser hauríem de dividir la graella en novells i experts
<josepgallart> una xerrada sobre ubuntu per els que comencen fins i tot pels que acaben de fer la install tindrie que ser a la tarda
<alexm> això ajudaria a triar
<rafael_carreras> alexm: mmm, no m'agrada gaire això
<alexm> rafael_carreras: d'acord, però posar alguna indicació a la graella del nivell de cada xerrada?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: sí, això podria estar bé
<papapep> alexm, això podria ser interessant
<josepgallart> voleu dir que no es veia?
<papapep> tipus receptes de cuina XD
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: depen del nivell que tinguis, hi ha gent que veu iniciació al Gimp i no sap ni què és el Gimp
<rafael_carreras> o per a què serveix
<alexm> bon exemple, rafael_carreras
<alexm> a la sessió plenària del començament potser hauria d'haver explicat millor com s'organitzen les sessions
<alexm> van faltar cartells a les aules indicant el track i la sessió que es feia en cada moment
<alexm> això no hauria de ser complicat de tenir preparat
<rafael_carreras> cert
<josepgallart> caldria apuntaro al wiki per que no ens oblidem
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ja ho faig jo
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit giorgiograppa
<papapep> nit!
<giorgiograppa> :-)
<wagafo> bona nit també, no volia interrompre la xerrada
<rafael_carreras> va, què més? :)
<josepgallart> els del CTUG estan encantats amb nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> ja vaig veure la nota, què bé
<rafael_carreras> és que som bons, però ells també són agraïts
<alexm> va ser tot un què tenir diverses persones del ctug per ajudar-nos i ho van fer molt bé
<rafael_carreras> sí, és bàsic que ens ajudin al local, tot es fa més fàcil i ràpid
<josepgallart> els de punt cat es plantejan la posiblitat de colaborar en propers festes
<josepgallart> no ser si an dit alguna cosa els de GNUCAT
<giorgiograppa> crash
<rafael_carreras> els de GNULinux.cat em van comentar que volen venir a la propera a ajudar a la install i a més volen fer alguna xerrada
<alexm> val a dir que els de gnulinux.cat van estar ajudant molt a la install
<josepgallart> perfecta!!
<rafael_carreras> sí, els vaig veure molt disposats
<rafael_carreras> i em van insistir força per correu abans de la festa
<rafael_carreras> jo els vaig dir que on anàvem més fluixos era a la install i allà que hi van anar
<alexm> doncs sort en vam tenir perquè feien falta
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja m'ho pensava :-)
<alexm> la install va ser una mica caòtica al començament perquè la gent es pensava que era el taller
<alexm> afortunadament el tema del servidor va anar força bé
<alexm> també estava pensant que la foto de grup es podria fer abans del concurs, així hi ha més gent ;)
<rafael_carreras> alexm: sí, aquí vam fallar
<alexm> algú va apuntar els comentaris que es van fer després del concurs?
<rafael_carreras> jo no hi vaig ser gaire, però el que vaig sentir no em va semblar rellevant
<rafael_carreras> apart del fet que ningú no està d'acord amb Canonical en res :-)
<rafael_carreras> ja és curiós
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: i preocupant
<rafael_carreras> sí sí
<rafael_carreras> no passa només per aquí, és clar
<alexm> això en tot cas ho discutim a la propera UGJ
<alexm> crec que estaria molt bé que amb l'excusa de les festes ubuntaires aconseguíssim que d'altres distros s'afegissin a la festa
<rafael_carreras> sí, ho hem de provar a la propera, ja fa temps que ho diem
<alexm> però hem de vigilar com ho fem o els novells encara aniran més perduts
<wagafo> sí, pot ser molt confús, no sols diversos sabors d'ubuntu sinó  a més moltes distros
<alexm> corregiu-me si m'equivoco però les comunitats d'usuaris d'altres distros són pràcticament inexistents o dorments, no?
<alexm> tret de la comunitat fedoraire de l'identi.ca, que és força activa
<wagafo> el que hi ha són equips de traducció, no? Per exemple els de Fedora
 * papapep mira a esquerra i dreta
<rafael_carreras> ja m'he apuntat de contactar altres distros a l'abril
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més o ho deixem aquí?
<josepgallart> em de recordar la oferta de vilaweb
<rafael_carreras> sí, parlaven de fer una festa més endavant, oi?
<josepgallart> si cuan nosaltres vulgem
<josepgallart> ells ens deixen el espai i ens ofereixen difusio
<rafael_carreras> doncs en parlarem a la propera reunió, d'acord?
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja estem per avui
<rafael_carreras> gràcies per venir
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################
<wagafo> Bona nit a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> i bona nit
<papapep> nanit a tothom!
<alexm> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit!!!!
<giorgiograppa> nanit
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-17
<khristian_> bondia, com pot ser que el firefox vaja tant remal, bufff!
<jmartelatpapirux> Els de Google ja no accepten missatges del meu servidor.
<oriol_> hola
<oriol_> hi ha algú ?
<auska> ei!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-18
<auska> gent tinc un dilema...
<auska> he trobat això: http://behindopendoors.netne.net/blog/linux/cpufrequtils-escalado-para-la-frecuencia-de-tu-cpu
<auska> on he fet la prova i he vist que el meu dual core treballava sempre a 2.8 Ghz
<auska> i amb això treballa, balancejant, però nomalment amb 1 a 2.8Ghz i un a 800 Mhz
<auska> ho posarieu com a dimoni o ho deixarieu com a curiositat...
<auska> ja que no se si arriscar-me per por a que em deixi la CPU tocada...
<epileg> alexm: ping
<pol90> hola bon dia
<mdepalol> bon di a
<pol90> se m'ha mort el portatil :(
<pol90> i al nou (HP G62) l'ubuntu va com el cul
<alexm> epileg: pong
<epileg> ep alexm! spas què?  ara no recordo que et volia dir.....
<epileg> un momentet....
<epileg> ah sip, recordes aquell problema que tenia amb maverick 10.10 instaŀlat amb debootstrap?
<epileg> doncs a maverick instaŀlat a vbox no passa!
<epileg> total, que he adaptat l'script perquè barrufi al chroot, canvian el mètode de passar les dades al while, tal com ja saps
<epileg> marxo a dinar. fins ara
<alexm> era culpa del bashisme del find doncs?
<alexm> allò del... < <(find ...)
<epileg> exacte
<epileg> ho he canviat per: find ... | { bla bla }
<alexm> molt millor, a més és compatible amb posix sh ;)
<epileg> i així funciona. per cert, si fas un «exit 1» dins de les claus, només surt de l'àmbit d'aquestes, per tant has de tornar a capturar la sortida, tal com si fos una funció
<alexm> cert
<alexm> pots posar un if [ $? != 0 ]; then ...
<epileg> sí sí, això he fet
<epileg> però l'script encara no és compatible amb sh, ja que resulta que això: «cp -f /pepet/{manel,jaume} /pauet» noés compatible POSIX
<epileg> ja ho canviaré
<alexm> aquesta és fàcil
<epileg> sep
 * alexm is away: dinant
 * alexm is back (gone 01:58:11)
 * alexm is away: ...away...
 * alexm is back (gone 01:02:49)
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-19
<bubuntu> hola
<bubuntu> una petita questio... tinc 2 accessos perduts al menu Llocs i no se com borrar-los
<bubuntu> no apareixen al nautilius
<epileg> alexm: ping
<alexm> epileg: pong
<epileg> pregunta: si creo una funció dins d'un script i hi poso diverses ordres, si alguna d'elles falla, la sortida és 1?
<epileg> es que he fet unes quantes proves i no en trec l'aigua clara...
<epileg> o dit d'una altra manera. com es pot fer que si una de les diverses ordres dins d'una funció surt amb un !0, la funció tampoc torni 0?
<alexm> epileg: només dins de la funció o en tot l'script?
<alexm> existeix el set -e
<epileg> aha
<alexm> evita que hagis de comprovar si totes les operacions han anat correctament i avorta a la primera que falla
<epileg> o sigui, vull que una funció executi unes
<epileg> ai!
<alexm> seria com juntar-les totes amb &&
<epileg> perfecte! merci! :-)
<alexm> el que no sé és si es pot posar dins d'una funció sense que afecti la resta de script
<epileg> cal desactivar-ho d'alguna manera? o en sortir de la funció ja queda anuŀlat?
<epileg> vaja!
<alexm> jo normalment el poso a dalt de tot, després del shbang
<alexm> si vols comprovar una operació sense que peti tot l'script sempre ho pots fer amb if
<alexm> if ! /bin/false; then ... ; fi
<epileg> però si ho poses a salt de tot, llavors l'exit és inmediat nop? abans de fer el if ....
<alexm> no home, si poses l'if el set -e no afecta a aquella ordre, entenc jo
<epileg> no, em refereixo que el set -e provoca una sortida immediata en haver-hi un error
<alexm> sí, a menys que la capturis amb l'if
<alexm> he comprovat que l'if evita que el //bin/false faci petar l'script
<alexm> de la mateixa manera si fas /bin/false || echo ok
<alexm> tampoc peta pel set -e
<alexm> en canvi, si poses /bin/false i res més, aleshores avorta
<alexm> no dóna cap missatge d'error però $? no és 0
<epileg> aha
<alexm> et serveix?
<epileg> i tant!!!
<epileg> :-D
<epileg> merci!
<epileg> et dec una birra més.....
<alexm> epileg: exemple... http://paste.ubuntu.com/534278/
<alexm> només surten 2 ok enlloc de 3
<alexm> i $? és 1
<epileg> aviat ho hauré de comptar per bidons el deute de birra.....
<alexm> :D
<epileg> per cert, ahir li vaig enviar la primera versió de dmd empaquetat amb makeself a en Walter Bright, i després d'explicar-li el sentit, li va agradar molt la idea.
<alexm> molt bé, l'enhorabona epileg :)
<joan> Hola a tots
<joan> Algú coneix algun programa similar al Skratch?
<joan> http://scratch.mit.edu/
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-21
<auska> ei!
<ber2> auska: hola
<krls-ca> algú t'he idea perquè el pidgin amb els comptes del messenger fallen més que una escopeta de fira aquesta setmana passada???
<epileg> a mi també m'ha fallat força, deu ser per caigudes del servidor
<ber2> hi ha un problema amb els certificats, en l'autenticació
<ber2> hi ha hague esment del tema a la llista de correu
<ber2> els problemes van sorgir amb la darrera actualització
<ber2> si això és el que us passa, aquí hi trobareu (en anglès) una solució: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ssl-certificate-problem-in-pidgin-and-msn.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-fix-ssl-certificate-problem-in-pidgin-and-msn
<ber2> krls-ca, epileg: és això el que us passa?
<epileg> suposo
<krls-ca> sí
<krls-ca> ara provo de solucionar-ho i ho explicaré a Racocatalà, que són uns quants que no saben pq els fallava
<ber2> a mi m'està fallant molt, per aquest motiu... imagino que aviat hi haurà alguna actualització
<krls-ca> epileg ets per aqui
<krls-ca> ?
<epileg> sep
<krls-ca> "if you click on the lock in the lower right corner, you get a dialog box, where you can click on View Certificate. "
<krls-ca> no entenc a que es refereix abaix a la dreta?
<krls-ca> no entenc quin quadre de diàleg es refereix el web
<epileg> ostres! es que no m'ho he llegit
<epileg> pera
<krls-ca> he entès
<krls-ca> entenc que apreti botó dret i vagi a informació de la pàgina d'aquella url
<krls-ca> xo no entenc trobar lo del certificat
<epileg> a veure, has anat a la plana que et diu?
<ber2> krls-ca: si no te'n surts amb el mètode gràfic, "rm -rf ~/.pidgin/cerificates/" en un terminal, amb el pidgin tancat (vigila en fer servir la comanda, que esborraràs un directori sencer)
<krls-ca> vaig a provar
<krls-ca> 2 mins
<ber2> perdó
<ber2> m'he equivocat amb la sintaxi i hi ha un parell de typos
<ber2> la comanda correcta és "rm -rf ~/.purple/certificates"
<krls-ca> ok
<krls-ca> provo
<krls-ca> segur que és "rm -rf ~/.purple/certificates"?
<krls-ca> ho he provat i re
<epileg> krls-ca: has anat a la pàgina que et diu?
<epileg> si no, ves-hi
<epileg> krls-ca: fes servir el firefox
<krls-ca> epileg no me'n surto
<krls-ca> m'expliques la carpeta .purple realment està per allà?
<ber2> la carpeta ~/.purple és on hi ha la configuració de l'usuari del pidgin
<krls-ca> crec que ho he solucinoat
<krls-ca> epileg he fet lo de  "rm -rf /home/ubuntu/.purple/certificates"
<krls-ca> i ara se'm ha obert a la primera
<epileg> doncs no se, ara he de marxar
<ber2> krls-ca: jo vaig fer això, però al cap de poc temps va tornar a fallar
<ber2> imagino que en pocs dies hi haurà una actualització que arregli això
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-16
<sergimateo> bona nit!!!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<sergimateo> bona nit, josepgallart !
<alexm> bona nit, companys
<sergimateo> bona nit, alexm ! Vaig tornar a visionar el programa latituds on sortim i tens un palique "que pa qué" :P
<alexm> :)
<rafael_carreras> uola!
<josepgallart> si algu el vol jo el ting descarregat al ordinador
<alexm> sergimateo: doncs van retallar moltes d'altres coses, ja sabeu que no callo mai ;)
<alexm> creieu que vindrà avui en papapep?
<sergimateo> alexm, ja m'ho havia pensat, en fi... no era només un latituds ubuntaire...
<sergimateo> josepgallart, si. de fet el vaig tornar a veure arrel de les teves fotos al picassa i vaig acabar a no se on dels teus fitxer al nuvol per tornar a veure el video
<alexm> fa poc el tornaven a emetre al 3.24
<josepgallart> el papapep no acostuma a ser a les reunions alexm
<alexm> josepgallart: però potser vol venir a aquesta, tenint en compte que era a ca seva
<alexm> li acabo de dir per si en té ganes
<josepgallart> perfecta
<rafael_carreras> ###################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<sergimateo> oleee... claqueta!
<rafael_carreras> :)
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt de l'ordre del dia és Valoració de la festa onírica
<rafael_carreras> què us va semblar?
<rafael_carreras> jo m'ho vaig passar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> com sempre, vaja
<rafael_carreras> però és cert que érem poquets
<sergimateo> jo m'ho vaig passar de conya, però tinc observacions a fer
<rafael_carreras> i que de Lloret no hi va venir ningú
<josepgallart> si estavem en familia
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ja m'has tret l'observació....
<rafael_carreras> :)
<papapep> nit :)
<rafael_carreras> ja l'hi he dit al Carles, l'encarregat del xiringuito
<declineCORP> bones!
<sergimateo> m'ho vaig passar de conya perquè gairebé tothom i totdon que va venir s'havia preinscrit. Per part meva, això es un exit, ja que vol dir que el formulari funciona
<papapep> sergimateo, el formulari ha funcionat sempre,  falta que la gent l'empri :)
<alexm> l'alba i jo també ens ho vam passar bé
<papapep> a mi em van abduir... :(
<sergimateo> papapep, tiquismiquis.... volia dir el mateix que tu, que la gent l'ha fet servir gairebé al 100%
<papapep> sergimateo, :P
<alexm> papapep: em sap greu, potser vaig estar una mica desconnectat de la install.... estava força cansat
<alexm> (l'endemà vaig dormir 12h)
<sergimateo> el punt negatiu és el que apuntava el kappo: no s'hi va a apropar ningú de Lloret (al menys que a mi em consti). Es van apropar per demanar invitacions pel teatre infantil, per informarse per la secció d'esports del casal.. etc
<papapep> alexm, no has de patir per res
<alexm> gràcies :)
<alexm> trobo que les xerrades del sergi i del guillem van anar molt bé, no us sembla?
<alexm> a més ja m'agrada que els joves facin coses
<papapep> alexm, el més important, és la segona frase
<papapep> que agafin protagonisme
<sergimateo> el segon punt semi-negatiu va ser la wifi: fallada de contrasenya i a tirar amb la wifi de l'ajuntament, que encara que anava prou bé, no m'anava suficientment be per connectar-me al launchpad i fer una mica de traducció
<sergimateo> per la resta, tot excepcional. La xerrada d'en sergi sobre allò de les veus em va agradar molt. És un molt bon projecte.
<papapep> cert
<alexm> la wifi anava justeta però bé si ningú es fotia a descarregar, em temo molt que aquest és un tema complicat
<alexm> sobre el festival, en RainCT ha contestat que mirarà d'esponsoritzar els paquets quan tingui un moment, que darrerament va força liat
<alexm> potser hauríem d'engrescar algun altre jove perquè esdevingui desenvolupador oficial
<alexm> és una bona manera de fer currículum i trobar feina
<sergimateo> i només em manca apuntar els riures amb en Justi i els seus acudits, llegir el Jueves (quillo! Mañana botellon en casa del chewbacca!), l'intercanvi de coneixement amb en Sisco (model Garcia v2.0) sobre multiboot... i la gran foto de grup final.
<papapep> una queixa formal...
<papapep> hi ha sessió d'acudits I NO ELS COMPARTIU
<papapep> #esdesermalapersona ...
<alexm> és cert, jo tampoc me'n vaig assabentar
<papapep> alexm, eren les rialles aquelles esclafidores que feien :)
<alexm> jo sí tinc una queixa i recau sobre mi mateix
<josepgallart> cap problema tornarem a convidar al Justin
<papapep> Bieber?
<papapep> qui cony és el Justin?
<alexm> no vaig pensar que al sorteig no havíem de participar els de l'organització
<alexm> però tampoc tenia clar si alguns ho eren o no i al final vaig decidir tirar pel dret
<rafael_carreras> alexm: a mi em sembla bé que hi participem
<josepgallart> el company del Andres que van fer una xerrada junts sobre biblioteques
<josepgallart> Creació d'una biblioteca digital amb Ubuntu i Greenstone   Andrés Hidalgo i Justi Moral
<papapep> josepgallart, aha
<josepgallart> ;-)
<alexm> rafael_carreras: però si passa com aquest cop i la majoria de premis van a l'organització queda una mica lleig, no?
<sergimateo> alexm, jo volia la gorra i no va sortir el 13....
<papapep> sergimateo, brlbrlbrl
<rafael_carreras> alexm: :)
<papapep> alexm, sí, bé no queda
<papapep> alexm, també cal tenir present, que no és atenuant, que els que no són de l'equip no saben qui ho és i qui no
<alexm> cert cert
<alexm> no crec tampoc que sigui un gran problema
<sergimateo> papapep, et dono la rao amb el brlbrlbrl.... pero la gorra m'hagués agradat doncs no en tinc ni una...
<alexm> el dinar també va està bé
<papapep> alexm, sips, la relació qualitat-preu, la vaig trobar molt bé
<papapep> molt decent
<sergimateo> alexm, el dinar va estar més que bé...molt bé!
<sergimateo> per cert, qui el va triar? papapep ?
<papapep> mes ouí
<rafael_carreras> a mi també em va agradar
<josepgallart> i a mi
<rafael_carreras> visca el papepep!
<alexm> ah, també vam acabar a l'hora, fet que s'agraeix quan la festa es fa lluny de casa, sobretot pel pobre sisco
<josepgallart> i la roser
<papapep> exagerats, vista el Toni!
<papapep> xD
<rafael_carreras> vista!
<papapep> aix
<papapep> visca, conye
<sergimateo> ja m'ho imaginava. Gràcies papapep !
<papapep> què menys
<papapep> ja que no vaig poder participar més en la preparació, com a mínim el tema manduca
<alexm> papapep: t'has passat al vista? però si això ja és antic!!!
<papapep> alexm, ehm....
<papapep> us he dit que Debian Wheezy amb Gnome3 vola??
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> i que amb el Burruntu fa figa'??
<papapep> xDDD
<papapep> <mode_batalla_off>
<alexm> és que la Burruntu no és un sabor oficial :p
<sergimateo> papapep, no em canviis de tema...
<papapep> bah, tecnicishmesh
<papapep> inshidioshos
<alexm> bé doncs, jo ja no sé què més dir... bona companyia, el lloc estava bé, el menjar bo, xerrades prou interessants, wifi funcionant d'aquella manera però funcionant....
<alexm> jo consideraria que és un èxit, tot i que no haguem establert cap objectiu a priori per determinar si l'hem assolit, oi rafael_carreras? ;)
<rafael_carreras> exacte
<rafael_carreras> passem al segon punt llavors
<papapep> ah, hi ha més puntz?
<sergimateo> bé. el meu resum: gran lloc per fer la festa, magnifica pancarta a l'entrada, uns riures collonuts, molt bo el lloc per mejar... anar en maiga curta a lloret en novembre, traduir una mica i passar una molt bona estona. Per part meva: objectiu assolit!
<rafael_carreras> A veure què fem a la propera
<rafael_carreras> Sembla que ja tenim dues candidatures
<rafael_carreras> el sergimateo va parlar amb uns nois que volen fer una festa a La Mina
<papapep> uh
<rafael_carreras> i el crazy ens diu que el seu pare vol repetir a Terrassa
<papapep> rafael_carreras, un clàssic
<rafael_carreras> papapep: la mina no és el que era :)
<papapep> la petició del Crazy, vull dir
<papapep> rafael_carreras, millor
<rafael_carreras> sí, com que el sergimateo va exigir un dossier, li he dit al crazy que en volem un altre per Terrassa :)
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, sí, pero... aqui m'haig de posar un punt negatiu, que em vaig adonar a posteriori. Ni els hi vaig demanar l'emili ni els hi vaig donar el meu de ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> haha, que bo
<papapep> sergimateo - XXX
<papapep> a la llibreta negra vass
<josepgallart> una gent de manresa o berga tambe estaven interesats
<sergimateo> els vaig adreçar cap a la web i/o cap a la llista de correu per a que s'apuntessin i estiguéssin al cas de quan fariem la convocatoria per a triar la seu de la propera festa
<rafael_carreras> i no tindries els noms a la llista d'inscrits?
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, si, pero estan apuntats a boligraf, no se si es van preinscriure o no donat que en wagafo em va passar la llista fins dimecres dia 09
<sergimateo> de fet la tens tu la llista a la maleta, a la bossa dels remanents de targetes
<sergimateo> papapep, a la llibreta negra vas tu, pirata...
<rafael_carreras> ah, ja ho miraré
<rafael_carreras> en qualsevol cas, el 10 de desembre toca fer l'anunci per les candidatures, a veure què passa
<papapep> sergimateo, negra, negrrrrísssima!
<papapep> xD
<sergimateo> Recordo que un d'ells (el de barba) es va apropar a la volcànica d'olot. D'allí va sorgir que potser s'aproparien a la festa de lloret. El seu soci, el David de Sant Adrià del Besos, em va preguntar com funcionava això de ser la seu de la propera festa de llançament...
<sergimateo> ... i els hi vaig explicar el procés. Pero entre el pito i la flauta... no vaig creuar les coordenades de contacte amb ells.
<sergimateo> En tot cas, espero que estiguin a l'aguait i proposin candidatura (els hi vaig demanar un dossier tipo "Borrassa").
<rafael_carreras> ben fet
<alexm> potser algun dia, si tenim prou ofertes, podrem fer càstings i tot ;)
<sergimateo> alexm, tindrem al risto mejide al jurat?
<alexm> m'ho has tret de la tecla :D
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> algú pot fer contactes per anar a Mallorca o a Perpinyà a fer la festa??
<josepgallart> Andorra també seria una bona opció :P
<rafael_carreras> podem donar una pista a l'anunci, però prefereixo que la gent ens busqui abans d'anar a burcar la gent
<sergimateo> per part meva, crec que ja us he explicat tot el que vaig viure a la festa, tant del punt 1 com del punt 2 de l'ordre del dia
<rafael_carreras> i, com deia el sergimateo, fa molt que no fem una festa a la capital (o aprop)
<sergimateo> josepgallart, parlant sobre aquest tema amb en rafael_carreras tornant cap a casa despres de la festa a lloret: la propera festa serà LTS
<josepgallart> si
<sergimateo> llavors, personalment, i donat la quantitat d'ubuntaires "declararats" al mapa
<sergimateo> crec que seria bó fer-la a prop de la capital si volem que hi vingui molta gent
<josepgallart> ok:-/
<sergimateo> jo aniria a ses illes sense problema, pero crec que no podem esperar mobilitzar a tothom i totdon cap allà
<alexm> sergimateo: crec que és un salt de fe una mica gros sense saber quina comunitat tenim allà
<alexm> a banda que les despeses serien força més grans i els temps que corren no són per tirar coets
<sergimateo> alexm, estic amb tu. És un salt de fe, i no crec que sigui adient si volem fer-la grossa amb el llançament de la propera LTS
<papapep> alexm, +1
<papapep> és un problema avui en dia
<alexm> jo també voldria fer-la a l'alguer però d'aquí uns anys quan hagi passat el temporal
<rafael_carreras> però d'aquí a sis mesos ja estarà tot solucionat :)
<alexm> o potser us faria pujar a oliana algun dia però a curt termini segur que no
<josepgallart> dubto que res estigui solucionat pero o enteng i em sembla be
<sergimateo> alexm, de fet, jo vaig flipar molt amb el "leap of faith" cap a l'octubre a valència (no ja per al comunitat local, sino per la quantitat de gent que ens varem desplaçar cap allà...)
<alexm> en fi, jo crec que lo dels dossiers serà determinant a l'hora de triar el lloc
<alexm> sergimateo: en cubells té molta màgia, home ;)
<rafael_carreras> cert
<rafael_carreras> a valència no vam anar perquè ens fes gràcia, sinó perquè hi havie en cubells organitzant
<sergimateo> alexm, totalment d'acord amb l'assumpte dossiers
<papapep> rafael_carreras, +1
<alexm> cubells++
<rafael_carreras> cubi, cubi, cubi!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom.
<papapep> SiscoGarcia, nit
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, +1, si la comunitat local no promou la festa... no hase falta desir nada mas (papapep, no pun intended)
<SiscoGarcia> perdoneu el retard, problemes domèstics :(
<rafael_carreras> vaja hores :)
<papapep> sergimateo, nou matter
<josepgallart> si voleu pujar de visita a caldes:PRESENTACIÓ DE UBUNTU 11.10  ONEIRIC OCELOT I INSTALL PARTY,dijous, 24 / novembre ·  17:30 -  20:30
<josepgallart> LlocBiblioteca de Caldes de MontbuiSanta Teresa, 3-5 Caldas de Montbuy, Spain
<SiscoGarcia> nit papapep
<papapep> send_air-air_missile(now)
<sergimateo> alaaa, se me ha conectao el router SISCO a las 22:55
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ho apuntaré al wiki almenys
<josepgallart> mes info:http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=142551649177737
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, ara m'estàs tornant la pilota, ein?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, Star Wars?  Bar de pintxos? :P
<SiscoGarcia> no trobo els logs de la reunió d'avui a http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ :(
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo,  :D
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/16/%23ubuntu-cat.html
<rafael_carreras> però encara no hi és tota
<SiscoGarcia> ja veig, merci rafael_carreras
<sergimateo> jo no tinc res mes a aportar. Claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ja hi és al wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que és degut al canvi que van fer... però hauríem de canviar-ho també a la capçalera, oi?
<josepgallart> ok moltes gracies
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, te n'encarregues tu?
<sergimateo> .....
<sergimateo> ###########################################
<sergimateo> claqueta!
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<alexm> au, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<sergimateo> bona nit !!!!
<papapep> ei
<papapep> bona nit a tothom, estava fregant la coberta :
<papapep> uh...
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, no sé com es fa
<rafael_carreras> on dius que no està bé?
<papapep> has d'editar una pàgina que s'importa a la principal
<papapep> ara us dic quina
<rafael_carreras> quina capçalera?
<papapep> la del wiki, suposo
<SiscoGarcia> als llocs on diu que «estàs conversant a ....» i també hi diu que els logs són a tal url
<SiscoGarcia> papapep, allà potser també, però em referia tant a la capçalera de l'xchat com a la del gnome-xchat
<papapep> ah, doncs callo, no sé de què parleu
<papapep> SiscoGarcia, tu vols dir el missatge d'inici del canal
<SiscoGarcia> papapep, quan et connectes al canal què hi diu?
<SiscoGarcia> sacte
<rafael_carreras> ah, la capçalera del canal de xat!
<SiscoGarcia> sí, perdoneu. si voleu al wiki ho canvio jo
<rafael_carreras> jo no hi tinc permisos
<rafael_carreras> al wiki ja està canviat
<papapep> ho ha de fer algú amb permisos, efestivigunder
<SiscoGarcia> merci rafael_carreras
<papapep> au, nanit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> i qui els té? l'Ivà?
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que sí
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé preguntar a la llista
<SiscoGarcia> saps si ens segueix a la llista?
<rafael_carreras> a veure si me'n recordo :-)
<rafael_carreras> suposo que sí, perquè és admin
<SiscoGarcia> doncs fem la consulta a veure què
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia> nanit doncs
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> la faig jo per evitar confusions, val?
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> ara sí, bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-18
<decepcionat> nanit
<decepcionat> hi ha algu
<decepcionat> no hi ha ningu que estigui decepcionat amb el que estan fent els de gnome¿
<albertque> salut!
<albertque> entro per avisar a qui porti els forums, que se us ha colat spam: http://www.ubuntu.cat/node/952
<albertque> i si no me'n surto de posar la ubuntu al netbook ja tornaré a preguntar
<albertque> salut de nou
<indignaat> hola bona nit
<indignaat> hi ha algu
<indignaat> algu em pot respondre un dubte que tinc
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-19
<comunicomi> bona tarda
<PGB> hola
<PGB> tinc un dupte amb la barra lateral de l'ubuntu
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-20
* arualavi changed the topic of #ubuntu-cat to: Benvinguts a Ubuntu en Català (http://www.ubuntu.cat) | Registres del canal a: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<arualavi> boines
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-12
<sisa> hi
<jordisayol> hi sisa
<sisa> jordisayol: que tal
<sisa> sabes algo de instalar win8 con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-14
<Patufet69> Bona nit
<Patufet69> Algu de vosaltres fa servir el wireshark?
<Patufet69> que hi ha algu?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-15
<amirro> hola
<amirro> algú pot donar-me un cop de mà, sisplau?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-16
<50UABZHVJ> da
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-14
<wagafo> exit
<wagafo> quit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-15
<Xavi_> com puc actualitzar el ubuntu des de la 12.10 a la 13.10 sense reinstalar-lo del tot?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-16
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<Ferdinand> bones!
<rafael_carreras> hola Ferdinand :-)
<wagafo> bona nit , tinc vis
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> visites, disculpes si NO participi molt
<rafael_carreras> entesos, wagafo
<rafael_carreras> bé, avui toca Valoració de la Festa Salamandra
<rafael_carreras> en general, la festa va anar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> gràcies al Ferdinand que la va organitzar
<rafael_carreras> llàstima que no pogués venir
<Ferdinand> bé, la major part és vostra :) merci a vosaltres per apropar-vos al poble
<wagafo> molt bé l'acollida
<rafael_carreras> quant a les coses que no van anar tan bé, hi ha que l'escola era molt lluny del centre
<rafael_carreras> i això fa que la gent no s'hi acosti
<rafael_carreras> hi va haver poca gent de Flix i cap alumne
<rafael_carreras> no és estrany si els agafa lluny de casa i han de demanar als pares que els portin, oi?
<Ferdinand> bé, IMHO no és la proximitat (que al cap i a la fi són 5-10min caminant)
<rafael_carreras> ah, doncs no ho sabia, l'ambient era de desolació total
<Ferdinand> és un fet intrínsc del poble, però vaja. m'alegra que almenys algú s'hi apropés
<wagafo> potser al'institut no és va fer difusio perquè l'escola és de primària
<rafael_carreras> vull dir que no hi passava ningú pel carrer
<Ferdinand> a l'Institut es va fer difusió, vaig parlar amb la directora.
<rafael_carreras> doncs no hi va haver gaire èxit :-)
<Ferdinand> clar, no és lloc de pas però Flix és un poble, els nens van caminant a l'escola
<Ferdinand> Vaig escriure un comentari al fb de l'assemblea de joves (q ja està morta) criticant precisament això.
<giorgio> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ja dic que l'aspecte de la zona era que no hi havia ningú, no sabia que el centre era proper
<Ferdinand> No existeix ni curiositat per part dels joves
<rafael_carreras> bé, calma, que no n'hi ha per tant
<rafael_carreras> ja trobaran els seus interessos
<wagafo> igualment crec que a totes Les activitats hi havia un mínim adequat
<Ferdinand> Us ho explico per què no és problema de la Festa Ubuntu. El problema és que no hi ha interès per res.
<rafael_carreras> efectivament, wagafo, no hi va haver cap xerrada amb poca gent
<Ferdinand> Al poble no hi ha gaire vida cultural. I tot deriva del monocultiu econòmic de la fàbrica (som dels pobles amb menys escolaritat de catalunya).
<wagafo> ens van oblidat dels fulls d'avaluació
<Ferdinand> per desgracia la gent amb iniciativa marxa als 18 anys.
<Ferdinand> per que us fiqueu en context.
<rafael_carreras> un altre problema van ser els *tres* ponents que van fer la xerrada utilitzant sistemes operatius privatius
<wagafo> molt bé El teu amic Ferran
<rafael_carreras> en properes festes hem d'avisar els ponents, està clar
<wagafo> ens va ajudar molt
<Ferdinand> ja es hi he trasmès les gràcies :) la veritat és q s'ho van currar molt apropant-se.
<wagafo> bé , començo a jugar a cares, però llegeixo
<wagafo> cartes
<Ferdinand> que tal la resposta de l'escola?
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: perfecte, en joan-ramon ens va ajudar en tot moment
<Ferdinand> se'l veia animat? em va dir q tenia una mica de feina aquell finde
<rafael_carreras> hi havia tot el material necessari i més
<rafael_carreras> sí, estava molt animat :)
<giorgiograppa> Ferdinand: molt animat i molt comunicatiu :-)
<Ferdinand> genial! :D
<Ferdinand> tenien ganes de fer contacte amb el Francesc
<rafael_carreras> el dia següent va sortir a ràdio Flix parlant de la festa
<giorgiograppa> Ferdinand: és natural: el tema del JClic és molt popular en primària.
<rafael_carreras> hi ha l'enllaç al wiki
<Ferdinand> si, us anava a pasar ara l'enllaç
<Ferdinand> encara no he pogut parlar amb ell
<Ferdinand> tema tècnic, vau poguer utilitzar la xarxa de l'escola?
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: sí, sense problemes
<wagafo> sí, cal p
<wagafo> Pproblema amb la xarxa
<wagafo> cap problema
<Ferdinand> genial
<rafael_carreras> sí, va anar tot molt bé, fins i tot amb canvis d'aula en el moment
<rafael_carreras> que ens va anar bé perquè calia temps per desplegar les coses de les impressores 3D
<Ferdinand> Algun voluntari em va comentar que estaria guai que fos més pràctic tot. Per properes festes fer-ho més interactiu .
<Ferdinand> (les ponències em refereixo, planejar coses més en plan workshop)
<Ferdinand> va haver-hi alguna instalació a gent del poble?
<rafael_carreras> sí, però això vol dir més preparació de les ponències, ja veurem, hi ha ponents que estarien encantats que fos així
<Ferdinand> si, potser caldria fer més contacte amb els ponents per preparar-ho abans
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: sí, dues instal·lacions es van fer
<wagafo> una del poble
<Ferdinand> quina bona notícia :)
<Ferdinand> i va quedar content/a?
<giorgio> Ferdinand: dues instal·lacions; una, a un xicot de l'AMPA (crec), l'altra, un portàtil antic del centre.
<wagafo> i per al Joan Ramon
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja dic que la festa va anar molt bé i que hi va haver molt de caliu
<rafael_carreras> sobretot en dinar :)
<rafael_carreras> un lloc ben maco i ens esperaven, als "d'Ubuntu"
<Ferdinand> hehe ja estaven esperant-vos bé :P
<Ferdinand> en josep va tenir problemes per entrar?
<wagafo> estic guanyant a Les cartes, la gent diu què fas amb El mòbil ???
<rafael_carreras> no va ser fàcil, però no hi va haver grans problemes
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: això sí que és multitasca
<Ferdinand> perfecte
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: uns regals molt xulos dels patrocinadors, moltes gràcies per la cerca
<rafael_carreras> és molt difícil en els temps que corren de trobar-los
<Ferdinand> tenia pensat que fossin regals força ebrencs i del poble per què la gent s'emportés un bon record
<Ferdinand> ja sabeu, si podeu un dia us escapeu a la reserva! :)
<rafael_carreras> i feia un munt de temps que no en teníem cap
<Ferdinand> em van comentar també
<Ferdinand> q els daus van treure números iguals
<Ferdinand> i q estaria bé que la persona q rep regal no participi en la següent ronda
<rafael_carreras> sí, estaria bé, ja ho tenim parlat
<rafael_carreras> hem de trobar la manera, però
<rafael_carreras> ja ho tinc apuntat a l'agenda de la propera festa
<Ferdinand> :)
<Ferdinand> alguna coseta més? (he de marxar en breus a un sopar)
<rafael_carreras> jo ja estic :)
<wagafo> tinc un programa alternatiu pel sorteig
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: estupendo
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja estem , oi?
<Ferdinand> cert
<rafael_carreras> moltes gràcies de nou, Ferdinand
<rafael_carreras> ha estat una organització exemplar
<rafael_carreras> i la posarem d'exemple per altres vegades
<Ferdinand> com a proposta, estaria genial si a la propera festa feu un workshop de "criptomonedes" i aconseguiu q es regalin algunes unitats (al mateix temps q s'explica com instal·lar-se una cartera al ordinador). Tinc contactes de gent del món de bitcoin i freicoin
<Ferdinand> jo podria fer-la però malhauradament encara estaré a italia. Si us agrada us passo contactes.
<Ferdinand> gràcies rafael, realment no les tenia totes (per estar fora i per no saber realment amb qui podria comptar del poble 100% fins 2 setmanes abans)
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: jo també en conec un, ja en parlarem, però això que ens regalin monedes, no ho sé :)
<Ferdinand> de freicoin en podrien regalar, Jorge Timón està disposat :D
<rafael_carreras> Ferdinand: jo no sabia ni que eres fora i ara me n'assabento que ets a itàlia
<Ferdinand> no són bitcoins però vaja :P
<rafael_carreras> ja, ja
<Ferdinand> vaig comentar-t'ho
<Ferdinand> però vaja potser no ho vaig tornar a nombrar més
<rafael_carreras> doncs no ho recordo :)
<rafael_carreras> tant és, perquè ha sortit molt bé, però em sap greu que t'ho perdessis
<Ferdinand> segur q m'hi apropo a la 14.10 :P
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<Ferdinand> per cert, dos caps de setmana abans vaig participar a la linuxday
<Ferdinand> com la ubuntuparty però de qualsevol linux a italia
<rafael_carreras> i què? Bé?
<Ferdinand> sí, un poc avorrit per què només eren xerrades, però mateix format q la festa ubuntu.
<Ferdinand> bé, he de marxar!
<Ferdinand> una abraçada a tots
<Ferdinand> ens veiem aviat i gràcies per tot!
<rafael_carreras> a tu també!
<giorgiograppa> igualment, Ferdinand
<rafael_carreras> adéu
<rafael_carreras> buona sera
<rafael_carreras> ui, no hi he arribat
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, ja estem
<giorgiograppa> estaria esperant-lo alguna ragazza...
<wagafo> bons nit
<wagafo> bona
<rafael_carreras> segurament
<rafael_carreras> buona sera a tothom
<giorgiograppa> buona sera! a rivederci! ;-)
<rafael_carreras> ##################################################################
<sergi> bona i plujosa nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona, sergi! ara arribes? :-D
<sergi> bé... just in time :P
<sergi> o no...
<giorgiograppa> no t'has perdut gaire cosa, no hi ha hagut grans crítiques, tranquil...
<sergi> ara miro el log...
<giorgiograppa> tot va sortir bastant bé.
<sergi> si..va anar bé. Llàstima lo que s'ha parlat a la llista de la utilització de programari privatiu per fer les presentacions
<giorgiograppa> és un tema que haurem de tenir present i avisar amb temps als ponents.
<giorgiograppa> el que no m'explico, pel que vaig sentir, és el cas de l'organització per recollir portàtils vells i resuscitar-los amb programari lliure, i el ponent, amb un Mac nou de trinca...
<giorgiograppa> això és ser conseqüent...
<sergi> es cert company... no ho vaig veure pq estava traduint a la install però es significatiu...
<giorgiograppa> en fi...
<giorgiograppa> apa, company, uno que plega. fins la propera!
<sergi> au, ja he llegit el log, llàstima no haver pogut arribar a la reunió. Bona nit!!
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-11
<varela> hola. alguien aqui?
<varela> i'm asturian, so i understand catalan but i can speak it fluently
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-12
<narxilatorr> Hola, necessito ajuda amb el meu sistema ubuntu. Sembla ser que tinc problemes en connexió a la xarxa (etc.) perquè no puc baixar cap tipus de paquet. Ja fa dies que em vaig passar a l'Ubuntu i no me n'entero massa.
<salva_> bona tarda
<salva_> vull instal.lar ubutu 14.04.hem demana mida de l'instal.lació. Quina ha d'esser??. puc escollir entre 18gb a 30 gb. Jo no en tinc ni idea. Aquesta mida té alguna importancia. tinc 471gb disponibles
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-16
<rafael_carreras> #################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Hola
<wagafo> Tant de temps 8-)
<alexm> \o/
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> bé, hem de valorar la festa d'ahir
<wagafo> Endavant!
<rafael_carreras> per començar, va venir poca gent
<rafael_carreras> tot i fer-se al centre de Barcelona
<wagafo> Jo crec que per al lloc tampoc feia falta més, i la gent que va vindre s'ho va passar bé
<rafael_carreras> i jo també
<alexm> totalment d'acord
<rafael_carreras> només constato que això va de baixada
<wagafo> Feia temps que la install no anava tan bé, almenys pels casos que vaig fer jo
<rafael_carreras> quant a assistència, no a qualitat :-)
<wagafo> A veure, quan els locals no porten gent ells mateixos sol ser així
<wagafo> Tot i que sigui el centre de Barcelona, els que tenen convocatòria són els organitzadors locals, si la tenen
<alexm> aquest cap de setmana a més hi havia molts d'altres esdeveniments
<rafael_carreras> és cert
<alexm> però és cert que sembla que la tendència és de baixada
<wagafo> Recorda Lloret per exemple
<rafael_carreras> a mi em semblen bé les festes d'aquesta mida
<alexm> l'arduino atrau més gent que l'ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> alexm: i tant!
<alexm> i molta gent que ve a veure'ns acostuma a ser perquè té problemes o dubtes de la instal·lació
<alexm> que no és pas una cosa dolenta, és clar
<wagafo> Jo penso que l'Ubuntu continua atraient usuaris
<alexm> però no fa ambient de festa com anys enrera amb els joves  per allà, etc.
<alexm> hauria d'haver dut la guitarra pel frets on fire... mai me'n recordo
<wagafo> El nano que va dinar amb nosaltres em va preguntar com contribuir a les traduccions
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: què bé
<wagafo> El problema és que l'equip de traducció està molt orfe de lideratge
<rafael_carreras> ja
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més de la festa?
<alexm> bé, jo voldria afegir una cosa
<wagafo> Per la meva part no, de les últimes va ser de les que em va agradar més, no sé perquè, potser perquè la install va funcionar bé
<alexm> potser és cert que anem de baixada però també ho és que som els únics que fem això
<alexm> no hi ha cap altra comunitat que organitzi festes com nosaltres i que doni suport
<alexm> així que la feina que fem no és gens menyspreable
<rafael_carreras> no, no ho és
<wagafo> Jo crec que la gent aprecia molt la nostra feina
<rafael_carreras> sí, espero que sí
<wagafo> I l'Ubuntu continua sent una bona entrada a Linux, malgrat la confusió que hi ha ara també a la distribució
<rafael_carreras> jo estic content de com va anar la festa
<alexm> jo també
<rafael_carreras> i no em queixo que hi hagi menys gent
<rafael_carreras> ja m'agrada, així no anem massa malament
<wagafo> L'únic que em preocupa és que les poques oportunitats de nous voluntaris els perdem per manca de capacitat de gestionar-los
<alexm> la millor manera d'engrescar seria fer mentoratge però això requeix temps
<rafael_carreras> hauíem de trobar un Translator Leader
<wagafo> Si, en general la gent vol començar per les traduccions, altra tipus de participació és més difícil de visualitzar
<wagafo> Jo em postularia però estic una mica amb overbooking de projectes
<rafael_carreras> ja, jo en vull muntar un altre
<rafael_carreras> i vaig a topr
<rafael_carreras> tope
<alexm> estem tots igual xD
<wagafo> Sí, tots anem igual. Tot i així m'ho pensaré, almenys demanar permisos de pujar traduccions perquè la gent no es frusti
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: i qui més tradueix ara mateix?
<rafael_carreras> perquè potser és qüestió d'enganyar algun traductor despistat
<wagafo> Directament a l'Ubuntu no sé, però es baixen moltes traduccions automàticament
<wagafo> Al Launchpad surten alguns noms que no em sonen de res
<alexm> aleshores la feina es fa principalment a debian?
<wagafo> Ve de molts llocs, de Gnome, Debian, KDE i hi ha un lloc de GNU on jo estic traduint algunes coses que al final veig que apareixen al Launchpad
<rafael_carreras> home clar, no és qüestió de traduir les coses dos cops
<wagafo> El Planella també fa algunes revisions i suposo que és qui puja les traduccions al final. Hi ha també un tal Joan Duran, però fa temps que no el veig
<rafael_carreras> mmm
<wagafo> Sí, al final les traduccions específiques de l'Ubuntu no són tantes
<rafael_carreras> llavors, cap problema :-)
<wagafo> Bé, a veure si mirem doncs de maneres de rellançar les traduccions, ara veig clar que és una via important d'entrada de gent nova que no s'ha de desaprofitar
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Per la meva part ja està
<alexm> per part meva res més
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################################################
<alexm> bona nit
<Riddelll> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-09
<dupingping> hi david
<dupingping> are you dpm?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-11
<metallic_> Hola, tinc una petita qüestió que no sé molt bé com resoldre. A veure si em podeu ajudar. El que vull és filtrar la sortida de l'ordre «ifconfig» per a que només es mostri, per a cada interfície (wlans i eths): El nom de la interfície, la seva IPv4 i la seva màscara de xarxa.
<metallic_> De moment he depurat això: http://paste.debian.net/331694/
<metallic_> però continuar a partir d'aquí amb expressions regulars no em dóna una sortida estructurada. Tampoc crec que la comanda «cut» em serveixi de molt aquí...
<metallic_> alguna idea?
<metallic_> mmm... Una cosa que em podria servir és saber si les adreces MAC sempre tenen la mateixa longitud...
<metallic_> doncs l'ordre «cut» m'ha salvat aquí al final XD
<metallic_> ja ho he aconseguit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-15
<Laia> hola, algú per aquí?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-12
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A les 21:00 comença la reunió de la verificació del Loco.
<rafael__> ja hi sóc, només som nosaltres a l'ordre del dia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Que vagui be
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> sort, no puc venir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Quin és el canal?
<rafael__> #ubuntu-meeting
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Vaig
<rafael__> em sembla que no hi ha ningú a la reunió, no sé si se'n recorden de nosaltrex :-(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, amb no portar-los de dinar quan fem una Ubuntu Party, arreglat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Deu ser a les 22:00, oi? (21:00 UTC) perquè a #ubuntu-meetings no passa res...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> A la wiki del LoCo Council posa que és a les 20:00 UTC
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<rafael__> això són les 21:00 CET, no?
<rafael__> https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=LoCo+Council+October+2018+Meeting&iso=20181112T20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, 20:00 UTC = 21:00 la nostra hora, així que sembla no ha aparegut ningú per la reunió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Aquí també posa clarament que és a la 20:00 UTC: … http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> posaré una nota al wiki del council, perquè no hi ha manera de contactar amb ells des del launchpad
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-13
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Cony jo me'n vaig oblidar tot i posar alarma 5 hores abans... ja diràs @rcarreras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Has de fer, Vicent, com els bots d'aquesta llista, que ens avisen de les reunions ubuntaires a falta de 10 hores, de dues, d'una, de cinc minuts... 😊😊😊
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bon dia, ja tenim la graella de activitats plena!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/EoanErmine
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-13
<sisco[m]> > @appservice-irc:matrix.org ha fet fora a giorgiograppa (@giorgiograppa:matrix.org)
<sisco[m]> Això què vol dir?
 * wagafo sent a long message:  <  >
<sisco[m]> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Prova pont IRC...
<amarti> ACK
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bé, sembla que ja funciona
<sisco[m]> Això sembla amarti (respost des de mateix > Riot)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Observo delay de Telegram cap a IRC
<sisco[m]> Això sembla amarti (respost des de mateix > Riot)
<sisco[m]> <sisco[m] "Això sembla amarti (respost des "> Jodert... El pu*o teclat predictiu no em deixa escriure matRix (ara sí)
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-14
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit, dema em podreu pasar la actualització de la gent que es queda a dinar, moltes gracies!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo no vindré, he arribat no fa gaire a casa després d'uns dies d'hospital amb ma mare i tinc moltíssimes ganes de descansar... a veure si a la propera puc venir … gaudiu molt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [jo no vindré, he arribat no fa gaire a casa després d'uns dies d'hospital amb ma …], Que es millore, Sisco, i que descanses!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> gràcies, la veritat és que va a millor; en principi demà al matí se'n va cap a casa, i esperem que millore
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Me n'alegre. Descanseu i cuideu-vos.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> «estoy en ello», gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @SiscoGarcia [jo no vindré, he arribat no fa gaire a casa després d'uns dies d'hospital amb ma …], Que vagui be i descanseu força!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> El comptador de la festa està  així: 18 inscritis dels quals 11 anotats per al dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @wagafo [El comptador de la festa està  així: 18 inscritis dels quals 11 anotats per al d …], Moltes gracies!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.instagram.com/p/B440dQoojcS/?igshid=pu07a0ykqlof
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> El menu tindrà un preu de 15 €
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Una més per al dinar, per tant el recompte queda en 12 per al dinar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Una altra inscripció: 20 inscrits i 13 per al dinar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jesús de Natzaret i els dotze apòstols. Preferiria que fóssim Brian  i els Setze Saduceus Sediciosos, però ja m'està bé.
